# Chevy Colorado pulling a 16ft bass boat?



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

Looking in to buying a bass boat. Was wondering if a 4x4 chevy Colorado could tow a 16footer. Not sure on the weight of that aize boat but the Colorado's max tow is 7000 lbs. I've hurd it can do it no problem but also have been told it is sketchy. Any opinion would help.


----------



## TeamCGO (Aug 20, 2013)

Agreed. No problem. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah I wouldn't be worried. But I wouldn't go *anywhere* near that 7k, rated or not! Getting it going is one thing, but stopping safely is a whole different ball game!

I used to tow my 18' with a 3.0 ford ranger. Did the job, but ate brakes and rotors like no other. Maintain a safe distance from the car ahead of you, and then some, and you'll at least be safe... Can't guarantee your brakes and rotors will be though! Lol


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I would think you would be fine I tow my 18 foot fiberglass boat with a 2wd explorer with 190k on it and never had an issue been doing it for two years

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I tow a 17' aluminum with blazer. Bass boat style.. Do you have to get a fiberglass bass boat? Lot of Bass Trackers out there for a good deal.


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

Does anybody know an average weight of a 16? Including motor and all accessories such as livewells and so on. I want a bass boat yet I'm starting to consider like a 14-16 ft crestliner fishing boat.


----------



## htetzlaf (Jul 10, 2013)

Hurd ......


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

htetzlaf said:


> Hurd ......


5 posts and you're our spellchecker? Welcome ot OGF!


----------



## htetzlaf (Jul 10, 2013)

Hahaha it's cool he's my boyfriend


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

Stop causin teouble holl haha


----------



## htetzlaf (Jul 10, 2013)

My baddddddd lololol


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

It will b ok!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Johio786 said:


> Does anybody know an average weight of a 16? Including motor and all accessories such as livewells and so on. I want a bass boat yet I'm starting to consider like a 14-16 ft crestliner fishing boat.


Are you talking about glass or alum?
I have a 17'6 alum V, manufacture said the rig weighed 1700#(new & empty) so after adding a 3rd battery, some anchors and my fishing equip I'm guessing 1850#-1900# just to give you an idea.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

If you want a weight estimate, tell us more about the boat you want : glass or tin, size of motor, 12 or 24v trolling motor, etc.. Either way, at 16' that Colorado shouldn't have any problem with it. Might look into installing surge brakes on the trailer to assist with stopping.


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

ranger373v said:


> It will b ok!


Yeah. Pretty much a gist of what I was thinking.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> 5 posts and you're our spellchecker? Welcome ot OGF!


I have more than 5 posts-can I be a spellchecker? Actually I don't believe 'spellchecker' itself is an actual proper word. Just sayin...

Hurd....


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

That quoted wrong. I was reffering to t-180


----------



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

It will pull the boat fine. I pull a 16.5' boat with a 2x2 ranger, looks pretty funny because the boat is longer than my "truck". i have no problems with it at all


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

I used to pull my 16' with a chevy S10, 4 banger and had a little hard time at the steep wet ramps pulling it out of the lake. Other than that just get ready to replace your brakes alot (rotors and wheel bearings go alot faster too.) Now I pull it with a ford escape, 6 banger no problems.


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

Would it save me a lot more head ace to just invest in an f150 or v8 vehicle? The Colorado is a 3.7 5cyl. I Believe. And it sounds like it will do the job but put a lot of wear and tear on it. I'm young and fish a lot and I mean a lot. Want to get into tournament bass fishing. And maybe even musky. So is it worth spending the money on rotors and brakes or just get a truck or suv with more power.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

You are going to experience brake and rotor issues with any size tow vehicle unless you get a trailer with good brakes....and even then you'll have extra wear. Getting a V-8 truck wouldn't help you with brakes.

I would say this - keep in mind what you may be doing 5-10 years from now. Will you still be towing a little 16 ft boat? Any plans to own a larger boat? A truck is a major purchase (duh I know) - don't just think of it in terms of today towing my 16 ft boat....think about your potential needs in the future. Unless you are made of cash and will just buy a new truck every few years....then no need to be concerned.

I just sold a 2003 Ranger with 4.0 6 cylinder and tow package. I owned 3 boats while I had the truck and towed them everywhere (out of state many times). The largest was a 19ft center console aluminum. I also towed my buddy's 18ft glass Ranger that was heavier than my CC. I could run 70-80 mph and never notice it was there unless in the steep mountains where it would shift out of overdrive and drop to 4th....but still maintained 75mph. That truck would pull just about anything I wanted it to.

That Colorado with the little 5 cylinder will likely pull much more than you can stop and if it has problems with a 16ft glass bassboat I'd say GM needs to go back to the drawing board. No worries towing that boat around.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

If you already have the Colorado, stick with it until you need a full size truck w/ V-8 power. Brake pads & rotors are cheap compared to new / bigger trucks !!! I tow all the time with my '05 F-150 and got 60k out of the brakes.


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

This may sound ridiculous or may not but. I'm 17 almost 18. So no I am not made of money. I've been saving for a truck and a boat for a while. I currently can afford a decently used Colorado and maybe an older f150. I would love an 04-05 f150 but its hard to find one I can afford. So if I can get the job done with a Colorado without running it to the ground withing like 3 years I will do that. Just sounds like I need to get a trailer with good trailer brakes and be careful with my acceleration and brakeing no madder what truck/suv I own.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Johio786 said:


> This may sound ridiculous or may not but. I'm 17 almost 18. So no I am not made of money. I've been saving for a truck and a boat for a while. I currently can afford a decently used Colorado and maybe an older f150. I would love an 04-05 f150 but its hard to find one I can afford. So if I can get the job done with a Colorado without running it to the ground withing like 3 years I will do that. Just sounds like I need to get a trailer with good trailer brakes and be careful with my acceleration and brakeing no madder what truck/suv I own.


This is complete off the subject. Obviously I'm only going off of this post. I had the same mentality when I was your age, which was not that long ago. I had to have a boat, thought the idea of fishing tournaments was the way to go.

If you're already talking like you can't afford such and such, then put the boat idea off. Up keep, insurance, tags, registration, GAS!!! It's not just go get a boat and go fishing. Do you have a place to store it? 

I was there, I did it and I wouldn't recommend it. Buddies will tell you " hell yeah! You should do it!" They're not the ones paying for it, but they'll be glad to help you use it.

Again, I don't know you. But I know where your mind is because mine has been there...as I'm sure a lot of guys on here have been there too. I'm not trying to piss in your Cheerios, I just wish I would have listened when I was your age.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Johio786 said:


> This may sound ridiculous or may not but. I'm 17 almost 18. So no I am not made of money. I've been saving for a truck and a boat for a while. I currently can afford a decently used Colorado and maybe an older f150. I would love an 04-05 f150 but its hard to find one I can afford. So if I can get the job done with a Colorado without running it to the ground withing like 3 years I will do that. Just sounds like I need to get a trailer with good trailer brakes and be careful with my acceleration and brakeing no madder what truck/suv I own.


Get the Colorado and stop worrying so much. Leave more distance in front of you than you normally do for stopping. If your really that worried about the brakes, when the current set are used up, invest in a good set of slotted rotors and higher end pads from summit. They'll cost a bit more, but also stop you faster and last much longer.... besides, my wife's hummer H3 (same frame/motor/chassis as the Colorado) actually has bigger front and back brakes than my '03 GMC Sierra 1500.... I tow an 18' aluminum bass boat all over the eastern U.S. with no trailer brakes. You'll learn how to adjust the way you drive/brake when the boat is in tow and you'll never realize your doing it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm aware of all that and have all of the above. I have money for it and so on. this isn't a day dream for me i made it almost necessary. I plan to be heading out to college and will be joining kents tournament fishing team. I am aware of all the responsibilitys and such of owning both a truck and boat. I've already fished many derbys as a child and some current omtt tournaments placeing very well for my age. Buying a boat to me is to help me further my career in fishing. The reason I mentioned that was to answer weather I have a truck or not. which I do not. But have money for one just hadn't decided what I want or if it could do the job. I am not buying the boat now just don't want to have to buy a new car/truck when I do get it.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

BottomBouncer said:


> This is complete off the subject. Obviously I'm only going off of this post. I had the same mentality when I was your age, which was not that long ago. I had to have a boat, thought the idea of fishing tournaments was the way to go.
> 
> If you're already talking like you can't afford such and such, then put the boat idea off. Up keep, insurance, tags, registration, GAS!!! It's not just go get a boat and go fishing. Do you have a place to store it?
> 
> ...


Right on the spot,,,,And right there young man is probably some of the best, common sence, down to earth advice that you will ever ignore..


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not saying he's wrong but who says I can't do it? I have a good enough job, time and love for the sport.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Johio786 said:


> Does anybody know an average weight of a 16? Including motor and all accessories such as livewells and so on. I want a bass boat yet I'm starting to consider like a 14-16 ft crestliner fishing boat.


My Lowe 165 fm is around 1200 lbs with a 50 hp,2 batteries,livewell,and rest of the rigging. My previous boat was a bomber 16' fiberglass with a 90 hp.It weighed in over 2000 lbs with identical rigging. Almost half the weight,half the motor,and both boats topped out at 34 mph. My lowe looks like a basic V-hull boat but the inside is setup like a bass boat.

Aluminum is great for towing but you'll be bounced around like a bobber in rough water.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

saugmon said:


> Aluminum is great for towing but you'll be bounced around like a bobber in rough water.


That is the truth. If or when I buy another boat, Im not sure if I'd get a Fiberglass Bass, or another aluminum. If it is Aluminum, I wish it to be broader. My Fischer is just not wide enough up front. Right now it has a 40hp, and it would be great boat if it was a 60hp. Its a great boat to tow, and it is real easy on the gas. Twenty bucks goes long way in that boat. To the OP, get what you can afford. If it doesn't work out, consider it a life lesson. Maybe you should try and contact OGF'r KWaller. He is a youngster with a positive outlook on fishing.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Johio786 said:


> I'm not saying he's wrong but who says I can't do it? I have a good enough job, time and love for the sport.


Fishing is the reason I'm 33 years old and still finishing college. If you had a good enough job, you wouldn't be going to college. Seriously though, college should be over for you by the the time you're 23-24!!! Then you'll have all the time in the world! You're not the first person to have a love for the sport. 

And since I know I might as well be talking to my dog... If you're going to buy a boat, don't buy the first thing you see. You'll love them all and want everyone of them.

Also, someone said a v8 truck isn't going to help you stop faster. Assuming it is a truck that came from the factory with a v8 then the truck was built to handle what that motor is capable of...towing and hauling. So yes, a v8 truck will help you stop because it was built to stop whatever that truck is capable of pulling.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Johio786 said:


> I'm not saying he's wrong but who says I can't do it? I have a good enough job, time and love for the sport.


Go for it. Life is short don't worry what others say about it.


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys! Greatly appreciated


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol I'm sure u got a answer but yeah no problems u pulling it. My uncle pulls his 20ft or bigger lake cabin boat with no problem with a chevy Tahoe 2wd. Just watch them stops with heavy loads.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

does the colorado have the tow package... tranny cooler, brake hook up for the trailer and what not ... if not... can be installed and most parts if not all can be bought through summit.

stopping consists of bigger disc brakes... which means... bigger rims allowing for bigger slotted rotors,bigger calipers with more pistons, all of this helps alot in trying to get stopped... also good quality parts make a difference... parts stores sell a lower quality pad and a good quality pad... i've had cheap ones on my car (05 Chevy Monte Carlo) when i bought it used... after a few months i installed the ceramic pads that were supposed to be on it.... what a difference it made... cheap rotors warp fast... i like stainless... carbon rotors with carbon pads i've seen get hot and melt/stick together... 

weight of the tow vehicles helps in stopping... if the load is to heavy it will push the tow vehicle around... maybe even sideways... gets squirrely... this brings in the need for trailer brakes ....

if you use your emergency brake on the ramp when loading and unloading... make sure the cable to them is working and lube'd... cheap enough to replace... and make sure emergency brake pads are in good shape 

the colorado should do good towing... i've had a 16ft glassparr behind a ford ranger... i've seen people tow with chevy hhr's... dodge pt cruisers...and just the other day a kia seol ... it looked like it may have been rubbing the tires on some bumps and funny to see... lol.... and my buddy towed his boat with a hyundai elantra... and now he's towing it with a brand new hyundai sonata ... and has no trouble...

sorry for the ramble... but have fun and be safe!... and good luck at kent!


----------



## blue eyeris (May 23, 2012)

I have a 4 door 2010 Colorado not a 4x4. I pull a 17 ft bluefin with it no problem. It actually pulls really nice. I'm not sure if this really helps cause its not what you're exactly asking but...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha. No it helps!


----------



## eyegrabber (Mar 9, 2010)

I had a Colorado with that same engine. Hook it up and go you have plenty of truck. I pulled a 20 ft Trophy with a 175 Hp outboard(about 3500 lbs) with no problem.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

A surge brake kit for your boat trailer will cost less than a truck upgrade. A 17 foot stratos weighs 1200 dry. You won't touch the 7000 lbs...and likely just break 2000. Quit overthinking it.


----------



## tysix6 (Jan 12, 2008)

I pulled a 18' fiberglass ranger with a 97 blazer w a v6 vortex, prob the same as your Colorado. The only issue was faulty gas. It kept running out!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

On the Outback board, someone in Toronto posted a pic of their Impreza-based Outback towing a dragon boat - one of those really long boats they race in Asia - it made a funny-looking rig with the little car and long boat.


----------



## Jake.pickett (May 28, 2012)

I bought a 21' Wellcraft Classic with a cuddy and a 350 (close to 4200lb with the trailer). I have pulled this a few times with my 1995 Jeep Cherokee 4.0 Straight 6 motor. Boy does it look funny when I pull it down the road because the boat dwarfs the car. I can't lie it is pretty scary to pull that big boat with my Jeep not so much the pulling...But stopping is pretty tough.
I AM GOING TO GET A FULL SIZE TRUCK...IT WILL BE MUCH SAFER

With a small boat you shouldn't have any problems, just don't push the limit of the truck. Get the specs on both before you buy and don't get close to the max tow capacity of your truck. Some trucks have the higher capacity as long as you use weight distributing hitch. HOW ARE YOU GOING TO BUY BOOKS AND BEER? I have been through college and at a few points I was digging in the couch to get enough money to put gas in my car. 

MY advice to you is to get a budget boat that will get you on the water. I have caught plenty of fish from a 12 rowboat with a trolling motor. Get a 14 with for easier fishing with a friend! Don't forget alot of the lakes near kent are electric motor only and 10 horse power limit.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

My 4x4 chevy for sale! Lol


----------



## Jake.pickett (May 28, 2012)

Oh. and by the way. When I went away to college at OSU I had a pretty nice car with 33,000 miles and after 4 years my car was trashed from drunk people parking and partying in the street. Its a little crazier at OSU than Kent but I am sure there are still drunken idiots at Kent who like to vandalize and "hit and run" after a night on the town.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

I pulled a 16ft boat with a Dakota no problem, but wet pavement was dangerous to say the least trying to get it stopped. It was my first boat and did not know any better. Like previously mentioned , don't go anywhere near your limit of 7k. I would say 2500 would be a food guess with everything give take depending on what is on the boat.

I cringe sometime at the ramp when I see a jeep or a smaller vehicle pulling a 22 foot fiberglass runabout. No way they can stop it quickly. That is really what you have to consider.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Install trailer brakes...been a life saver for me once or twice, with a full size chevy


----------



## paulhsbr (Apr 16, 2013)

Johio786 said:


> Would it save me a lot more head ace to just invest in an f150 or v8 vehicle? The Colorado is a 3.7 5cyl. I Believe. And it sounds like it will do the job but put a lot of wear and tear on it. I'm young and fish a lot and I mean a lot. Want to get into tournament bass fishing. And maybe even musky. So is it worth spending the money on rotors and brakes or just get a truck or suv with more power.


When I bought my 17" Fiberglass Bass Boat I had the same questions. I ended up getting a Jeep Wrangler that is doing very easily the job. I use it at least once a week.

The weight on my Full boat + Trailer is about 2000 lbs


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Buy brakes from my company. No questions asked life time warranty!


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Johio786 said:


> Does anybody know an average weight of a 16? Including motor and all accessories such as livewells and so on. I want a bass boat yet I'm starting to consider like a 14-16 ft crestliner fishing boat.


My 16' 2" Lund Fury is 520 lbs no engine.
40 HP Mercury is 250 lbs.

My 3.8 L V6 Jeep pulls it just fine!


Had er going 73 mph on it's way to Michigan, and the Jeep was fully loaded with gear.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

My buddy pulls a 25' Sea Ray around with his Colorado. He wanted me to drive his truck one day and I offered to use my truck instead thinking it would be too much of a load for that truck with that size boat. Wow was I wrong. The trailer has a surge brake and when I was driving it I didn't notice much difference starting and stopping than I feel in my Silverado with my 18 1/2 ft Ranger behind it that weighs half the weight. That inline 5 cylinder is a good motor. You have nothing to worry about as long as you get the towing package.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Johio786 said:


> Would it save me a lot more head ace to just invest in an f150 or v8 vehicle? The Colorado is a 3.7 5cyl. I Believe. And it sounds like it will do the job but put a lot of wear and tear on it. I'm young and fish a lot and I mean a lot. Want to get into tournament bass fishing. And maybe even musky. So is it worth spending the money on rotors and brakes or just get a truck or suv with more power.


If you are worried about power you could always find one optioned with the 5.3L V8.


----------



## steelies'n'eyes (Jul 12, 2012)

For what it's worth, I pull my 16' fiberglass Chrysler tri-hull with my '02 Chrysler 300m. Front wheel drive... No problems whatsoever. Even on steep ramps. No doubt in my mind that your Colorado will pull that boat. Piece of cake. Do it up. Go get 'em. :-D


----------



## ohioangler2016 (Jan 28, 2015)

I own an 04 colorado 4cylinder. Base model. Ill be getting a tracker grizzly 16ft. What do you guys think about my truck being able to pull that? I think the total package of that boat is 1250 lbs with the trailer. I don't have a hitch. It's just a ball joint on the bumper tongue. Says I can pull 2000lbs but I'm still curious.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

I would just stick with the Colorado. Moving bigger is not necessarily cheeper with gas usage and you will still have wear and tear. I will pull it easier though. Good luck.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Most bumpers that accept a ball are rated as class 1 which can pull 2000 and handle 200 lbs of tongue weight. Based on what your are pulling, you should not have any issues.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I towed a glass 14' boat on the turnpike 2 hours home with a 40hp motor on it with a '98 ford ranger bumper hitch. Oh yeah, the truck has a cracked spring too. I didn't have any problems but i was a little sketched out


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ohioangler2016 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the opinions guys. That really helps


----------

